# Pocketwizard Plus III Available here!!



## dericcainphoto (Apr 17, 2012)

Any of you looking for the Plus III, I ordered mine from here and they still have some in stock. I hope this helps. 

http://www.gmcamera.com/PocketWizard-Plus-III-Transceiver/dp/B007BD4BRC?ie=UTF8&id=PocketWizard%20Plus%20III%20Transceiver&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=2921682011&searchSize=12&searchNodeID=2921682011&searchPage=1&searchKeywords=Pocketwizard&field_keywords=Pocketwizard&class=quickView&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Cprice%2Cspecial_features%2Cgeneric_text_1-bin%2Cgeneric_text_2-bin%2Cgeneric_text_3-bin%2Cgeneric_text_4-bin%2Cgeneric_text_5-bin%2Cgeneric_text_6-bin&searchRank=salesrank


----------



## dericcainphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

I just want to say that I received my Plus III's today and they work perfectly with the 5D Mark III, at least with my limited testing thus far. Sync speed is indeed 1/200th with no banding.


----------

